# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktori Tahir Tahiraj

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet piktori i talentuar Tahir Tahiraj: Ja çpyetje më bëri Enver Hoxha për Ahmet Zogun

*Si u trembëm nga Nexhmije Hoxha

Pse refuzova të bëja parulla për Hrushovin*


Albert ZHOLI


Jeta e tij është shumë interesante. Kur mendoi se ëndrra për tu bërë piktor po shuhej ndodhi mrekullia. Abdurrahim Buza ishte pedagogu i tij parë dhe mësuesi që i hapi dyert e jetës

Kur mbaroi Liceun shkoi në Burrel, ku bëri një vit si mësues. Ishte viti 1965 Mars kur u hap në Tiranë një ekspozitë për nder të Festës së grave. Në ekspozitë kishte shumë piktura të ndryshme. Kishte piktura me tema nga më të ndryshmet. Në këtë ekspozitë Nexhmija Hoxha kishte tre piktura për të cilat ai bëri vlerësimin gjë që shkaktoi panik në radhët e drejtuesve. Jeta e tij është e mbushur me ngjarje të tilla.



 Si erdhe në Liceun artistik?



Isha në klasën e pestë kur erdha në Tiranë. Kisha shumë të dhëna për pikturë, por aty ku isha (nga Mati) skishte njeri që të më vlerësonte si duhej. Ai që më solli në Lice ishte një instrumentist, muzikant nga krahina ime. Ai më bëri një përshkrim të shkollës dhe më tha se do ti thoshte Abdurrahim Buzës që të më provonte nëse vleja si piktor apo jo. Mua Tirana më dukej diçka e madhe, e jashtëzakonshme, më trembte. Unë isha mësuar në fshatin tim, mes bagëtive, lëndinave, hapësirave, lojërave pa fund. Kur erdha nuk mund të rija asnjë çast, por shoku im këmbënguli që të jepja provim.



Pra ju u futët në provim në mënyrë të veçantë?



Po! Abdurrahim Buza ishte pedagogu im i parë dhe mësuesi që më hapi dyert e jetës. Pasi më njohu shoku im Abdurrahimi më mori dhe më futi një klasë. Më dha një letër vizatimi , një gomë dhe një laps dhe një figurë me allci (lule, fruta) që duhej të bëja. Fleta e vizatimit nga poshtë ishte e vulosur me firmë që nuk mund ta kopjoje. Ai kur më dha këto pajisje mbylli derë nga jashtë me çelës dhe iku. Të gjitha këto veprime bëheshin që unë të mos kopjoja.  Kur iku Buza unë për disa minuta shikoja modelin dhe spo e kapja lapsin me dorë. Më dukej shumë e vështirë. Por mendoj se vështirësia vinte pasi unë isha para një provimi. Pra më rrëmbyen emocionet. Pas pak fillova të punoj. E bëra si skicë. Kur isha në mes të punës vjen në klasë një balerinë me muzikantin dhe një tjetër që mesa mora vesh më vonë merrte vesh nga piktura. Si duket ata i solli Abdurrahimi për të më parë dhe për të më ndihmuar. E mbarova pikturën dhe Abdurrahimi më tha që ke fituar. U sistemova në konviktin e Liceut Jordan Misja.



U ambientove?

Aspak. Javën e parë dilja në rrugën që të çonte në Mat për të hipur në ndonjë Skodë për të ikur. Një mbasdite më gjen dhe Abdurrahim Buza, i cili filloi të më bërtasë që lëvizja nga konvikti. Fillova shkollën rregullisht. Bënim 9 orë mësim në ditë. Shkolla ishte shumë serioze. Pedagogët ishin të përpiktë. Kërkesa e llogarisë ishte në maksimum. Paradite shkonim në shkollë në Laprakë për lëndët e përgjithshme mbasdite vinim hanim drekë dhe bënim vizatim, pikturë dhe skulpturë. Ishte një shkollë shumë e vështirë plot kërkesa. Ishte vitit 1953.



Si i kishe rezultatet në shkollë?

Isha një nxënës i shkëlqyer. Vazhdimisht merrja Fletë Lavdërimi.



E keni takuar ndonjëherë Enver Hoxhën kur ishe në shkollë?

Po. E kam takuar njëherë. Kur më nxorën në shkollë si të dalluar më thanë se në pallat të brigadave do mblidhen gjithë nxënësit e dalluar se do vijë dhe shoku Enver. Për ne ishte një gëzim i madh. Për mua akoma edhe më i madh sepse vija nga një vend apo fashat i largët malor dhe aq më tepër nga vendlindja e Ahmet Zogut, Mati. Ishte viti 1957. Ishte nja ambient i mrekullueshëm që në hyrje. Me pemë me gjelbërim, me drita. Ngela i mahnitur. Kur u futëm në sallën e madhe shtanga fare. Ku kisha parë ambiente të tilla unë. Skisha dot fjalë. Mu mbyll goja. Salla ishte me tavolina e mbushur me ushqime. O zot sa gjëra të mira kishte aty. Vetëm në libra kisha lexuar për një parajsë të tillë. Kur unë isha duke ngrënë vjen Enver Hoxha dhe ulet në tavolinën time në krah tim. Zemra filloi të më rrah me forcë. Sa  nuk po më çahej kraharori. E kush nuk donte ta takonte në atë kohë Enver Hoxhën?

 Nga je më pyeti. Nga Mati i thashë. Ai më buzëqeshi dhe më rrahu krahët. Se si mu duk vetja.  Do të bëj nja dy pyetje më tha. Je nga vendlindja e Ahmet Zogut. Çfarë ka bërë Ahmet Zogu për vendlindjen? Unë i them përgjigjet i ke nga babai im. Pra, siç më ka thënë ai për Ahmet Zogun.  Sipas babait tim (që edhe ai quhet Ahmet) Ahmet Zogu ska bërë asgjë për Matin. Pasi, sipas tij, ai ka bërë vetëm  një shkollë fillore,  ka bërë një ndërtesë Bashkie ka bërë një burg,  dhe një urë. U mundua të ndërtojë një ujësjellës por e la në mes.  Shumë faleminderit tha për përgjigjen, buzëqeshi, më kaloi dorën mbi kokë dhe u largua. Kur ikëm na dhanë dhe nga një pako të madhe ku kishte dhe një copë kostumi (stof) shumë të mirë.



Kur e fillove Institutin e Arteve?

Kur mbarova Liceun shkova në Burrel ku bëra një vit si mësues. U befasova se më thanë të jepja mësim në klasën e parë fillore. Çudia ishte se në klasën 7-vjeçare mësim vizatmi jepte një mësuese që se dinte çishte vizatimi. Në këtë kohë do bënte vizitë Hrushovi në Shqipëri dhe më thanë të bëja ca parulla për pritjen e Hrushovit. Nuk pranova sepse skam mundësi u thashë  sepse skam asnjë mjet, ose bojëra, apo penela. Su ndjenë. Por pas një viti fillova studimet në Institutin e Arteve sërishmi me konkurs. Na vunë një portret për të vizatuar. Ishim 400 vetë në konkurs. Fitova. Pedagogët e mi ishin Vilson Kilica, Guri Madhi, Foto Stamo, Janaq Paço, Abdurrahim Buza. Ishin të gjithë mjeshtra të pikturës që kishe se çfarë të merrje. Por për mua Abdurrahim Buza mbetet babai im i dytë, pasi ai më futi në shkollë, ai u kujdes, ai më futi në gjak pikturën, ai më drejtoi në jetë. Abdurrahimi mbetet unik.



Është bërë një ekspozitë për gratë piktore. Për të është diskutuar shumë në atë kohë. Midis të tjerave ka paraqitur dhe tre piktura Nexhmije Hoxha.  Mund të na përcillni momente prej saj?



Ishte viti 1965, mars, në mos gaboj. Ishte një ekspozitë për nder të Festës së Grave. Në ekspozitë kishte shumë piktura të ndryshme. Kishte piktura me tema nga më të ndryshmet. Nexhmije Hoxha kishte tre piktura. Isha në vitin e fundit të Institutit të Arteve. Pasi pashë ekspozitën në galeri (atëherë ishte tek godina e ish të përndjekurve), shkova tek Libri i Përshtypjeve dhe shkrova çfarë mendimi kisha për ekspozitën në përgjithësi, por ndër të tjera shkrova se çfarë emocioni më përcolli një nga pikturat e Nexhmije Hoxhës që titullohej Oxhaku ku ishin tre vajza të mbështetura në oxhak duke u ngrohur.  Pikturat e Nexhmijes ishin punime kur ajo ishte në Institutin Femëror në Tiranë Nëna Mbretëreshë.  Unë në Librin e Përshtypjeve theksova se, kjo pikturë është bërë me ngrohtësi, me dashuri dhe në tërësi më pëlqejnë pikturat e Nexhmije Hoxhës. Poshtë vura emër, mbiemër dhe Instituti i Arteve viti i fundit. Si duket Nexhmija e lexon këtë përshtypjen timen dhe të nesërmen më thërret mua dhe drejtorin Vilson Kilica ta takonim në ora 16:00 tek ekspozita.  Drejtori Vilson Kilica një njeri i mirë, piktor i talentuar kur më thërret që të ikim më thotë: më thuaj çke shkruar mos ke bërë ndonjë gafë. Më duket se ke ofenduar Nexhmijen. I dridhej buza. Ishte në siklet. Jo i them, mos ki frikë, kam shkruar vetëm fjalë të mira. Në fillim u drodha dhe unë, por kur solla ndërmend që kisha shkruar fjalë të mira u qetësova. Shkojmë tek ekspozita dhe tek dera na pret Nexhmija. Se di pse nuk kisha emocione. Vilson Kilica ende se kishte marrë veten dhe gjithë rrugës nuk foli. Ajo na jep dorën të dyve dhe pasi na pyet për shkollën më thotë: Tahir lexova përshtypjet e tua dhe më pëlqyen, por do më thuash një të vërtetë, atë vlerësim për punët e mia i bëre se jam gruaja e Enver Hoxhës, apo se jam thjeshtë Nexhmija një piktore modeste.  Unë jam thjeshtë një e apasionuar e pikturës. I thashë se e kam bërë thjesht për Nexhmije Hoxhën. Ajo mendonte se e kisha bërë si servil. E sqarova se ato punime kanë shumë ngrohtësi, kanë shumë thjeshtësi, ndaj i vlerësova. Po të punoje vazhdimisht do bëheshe piktore e mirë. Vilson Kilica u lehtësua.



Në sa ekspozita ke marrë pjesë?

Pas Institutit të Arteve më emëruan në Burrel. Aty pas ca vitesh më zgjodhën Kryetar të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. Një ndihmë të madhe më ka dhënë Dritëro Agolli. Sa herë vinte ai më lajmëronte një ditë para. Edhe sot e kësaj dite jemi miq.  Nga pikturat e mia do të veçoj Heronjtë e Batrës. Kam marrë pjesë në të gjitha ekspozitat që janë zhvilluar pas vitit 1966. Por unë më shumë frekuentoj portretin. Se di se sa portrete kam bërë. Janë të panumërt.

----------

